# Returning a lost racing pigeon.



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I sometimes wonder what the real story is with these lost racing pigeons when it comes to returning them to their rightfull owners.
If a racing pigeon gets seperated from the racing flock, for any reason, and gets lost, what does that say about its racing ability?
I know that racing pigeon guys want winners.
Just what do they do with a returned pigeon. Does it go back into training? Or does it get culled? 
What about a wounded racing pigeon. Does it have any value to a racing loft?
I am not a racer. I just love pigeons. I ask these questions because I want to know the answers. If I try to help lost racing pigeons find their owners, I want to know that they will be treated with the respect that all pigeons deserve. If I cannot be assured of this, then why should efforts be made to locate the racing pigeons owner?
Any racers out there? Can you give me some feedback? What is happening to all of thoes lost racing pigeons?
Thanks,
Carl


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Carl:

So far this year, I've helped identify and locate the homes of several lost racing pigeons. I cannot recall one report of a pigeon being welcomed back by its owner.

I will read with interest, any replies you might receive.

--Ray


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Carl,

Ditto to Ray's post. My experience has been that the owners of racing pigeons rarely want the bird back especially if any expenses have been incurred to save the life of the bird. I, too, will be interested in what our list members have to say on this topic.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

I receive about 10-l5 injured/exhausted racers per year. In the past 4 years, I've only found two owners that welcomed their birds back. The rest either don't want or don't return the phone call, or say they'll just destroy the bird.
The birds that are wanted by the owners may valuable as breeders.

Marian


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

hello, about 2 years ago a friend of mine had a racer stop by his loft.the bird stayed a couple of months and he noticed it had bands.one day he checked the bands got on the computer and found out who owned the bird.he called the guy and the bird had been in a race in penn.were in ohio so the bird went the wrong way.he tld my friend to do whatever he wanted with the bird.true story


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Perhaps a way to determine the value of a lost racing pigeon to its owner would be to tell the bird owner that the bird must be mailed to him, and the postal charges and pigeon box will cost him about $40.00
It would seem to me that if the owner was willing to pay this amount, then the bird must be important to him, but if he does not want to pay, then keep the bird and save it from a sure death. Ofcourse if the owner said yes to the $40.00 then it could be picked up or delivered by hand to the owner if the distance was not go great.
I believe that I am forming an opinion about lost racing pigeons...it is better keep them and give them a good home than risk returning them to a fate much worse.
What about show-pigeons...any of you have experience with lost show-pigeons being returned to their owners?
Regards,
Carl


----------

